
Listeria protein provides CRISPR 'kill switch' - bookofjoe
https://phys.org/news/2020-07-listeria-protein-crispr.html
======
bookofjoe
>A phage-encoded anti-CRISPR enables complete evasion of type VI-A CRISPR-Cas
immunity

[https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6499/54](https://science.sciencemag.org/content/369/6499/54)

